# First Car Job - Lamborghini Gallardo



## K_Pugh (Sep 21, 2008)

Well i thought i'd post here rather in the general gallery as it was my first real automotive shoot. C&C always appreciated, or just general thoughts/opinions.

I've left out a lot of shots, including all the ones with the registration plate in view. I've also got a few variations of each. B&W, colour, bleached etc.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## j2talc (Sep 21, 2008)

Awesome car, awesome shots. 1 and 2 are my favorite.


----------



## 250Gimp (Sep 21, 2008)

Excellent shots!!

#2 is my favorite!!  The sky just finishes the shot for me.

#10 is a close second!

#8, and then #1


----------



## bikefreax (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW, #2, WOW  :thumbup::thumbup::hail::hail:


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 21, 2008)

Absolutely awesome.  Not a single one I wouldn't hang one the wall.


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 21, 2008)

no. 10 is best. awesome car.


----------



## Dasoupdude (Sep 21, 2008)

I am so diggin number 2wo..


----------



## Teknik (Sep 21, 2008)

dont really like lambos but the pics are nice i like number 2 and 8 excellent work


----------



## Evo (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow great shots!  I love taking photos of cars as well.  Do you mind if i ask what your lighting setup was?


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, appreciated!

As for lighting. As far as i remember: 2, 3, 4 & 7 i used an SB600 _naked_, 1, 5 & 6 natural light, 8 & 9 two _naked_ SB's, 10 & 11 lights from a supermarket.


----------



## DRATOM (Sep 22, 2008)

You did a great job!  With all the work on your camera rig I thought there would be more action shots, but the one you got is great!.  #2 and # 10 are my favs  Really good work.  Im jealous....


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks, camera rig wasn't much work to be honest, couple of vacuum lifters and a modified old tripod... working on making a better one though.


----------



## Evo (Sep 22, 2008)

Any possibility of getting a couple of shots of that rig?  I have been wanting to make one for sometime now but i don't want to put my gear at the risk of my own engineering


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 22, 2008)

Now thats the way to do automobile shots!  Excellent work. :thumbup:


----------



## klissarov ik (Sep 23, 2008)

now the first thing that came to my mind after i've seen the pictures is: professionalism. great use of exposure & lightning. i love how you captured certain details. 
good job and keep it up!


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 23, 2008)

Well...  I'M totally blown away.  A MOST impressive collection.

Who did you shoot this for?

-Pete


----------



## Stranger (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome shots..

not much i can say that hasn't been said already... Got lighting, angles, and very creative


----------



## ChrisOquist (Sep 24, 2008)

Was this commercial work, editorial, or for a new and excited owner?
I like the black and white shots a lot less than the color shots.
Lighting is awesome - 1, 2, and 10 are badass shots.

Actually, that's a badass car.


----------



## KabeXTi (Sep 24, 2008)

1, 6, 8, 10 I like alot!


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 24, 2008)

Just a happy owner. Sorry i haven't got photos of the rig yet for you 'Evo', i will get around to it.. just been busy.

Need to find myself some more to shoot lol


----------



## SwitchFX (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome shots. Did you touch the sky in PS? Really loving the headlight shots, mate!


----------



## xShanex (Sep 26, 2008)

very nice car and very nice pics, keep it up!


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 26, 2008)

Didn't change the sky or do any selective processing although i did add a ND grad to some.


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a few more actually..

12.






13.





14.





15.


----------



## Stranger (Sep 26, 2008)

wow, your awesome!   great additions here.


----------



## tjdphotos (Sep 26, 2008)

I love the 1st photo. The black and white wall is a great backdrop. Did you take any interior photos?


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Sep 27, 2008)

awesome shots very nice indeed!


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 27, 2008)

Unforunately there's no interior or engine bay shots - Could have done with a little clean, not that it was dirty, just that there was enough to show up on the photos.. Should have said to make sure it was spotless beforehand, and i should have packed a bigger bag of gear/cleaning stuff. lol


----------



## SwitchFX (Sep 27, 2008)

Those 2 B/W shots are sexy. The car's sumptuous curves lend to that factor.


----------



## jwsciontc (Oct 9, 2008)

i love them except for the random shots of the side vents.  id have to say 2 and 4 are my favorites


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Oct 9, 2008)

1, 9, 11... FANTASTIC.  Professional, good job.


----------



## photogmatt (Oct 10, 2008)

2, 10 are great. Well done!


----------



## STICKMAN (Oct 11, 2008)

I like most of them execpt for 3,4,5,7, 11 They just dont have the punch the others shots have imo


----------

